# Hello~ from LA



## rogersouthbay (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Forum,

Glad to be a part of Martial arts lovers community here.
I just started Wing Chun training a month ago, and joined this forum to broaden my understanding of the art.

OH.. by the way, my school salutes with left-hand fist, right-hand palm.  But, I notice there are many other Wing Chun stylists who do it the other way.  I am just curious if there is any specific meaning behind which hand fist and palm.  I didn't ask my teacher as it may offend him in some way?!  i don't know.  Anyways, Can anyone give a clear answer to this?

thanks,
Roger


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting. 

I've always done/seen right fist left palm... maybe your instructor is ambidextrous or a south paw. 
But one thing is for certain you should NEVER be ashamed or afraid to ask your MA instructor anything (related to the art) that you're not clear upon. If he/she takes offense to it... then find another school. Instructors are there to instruct not intimidate.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 29, 2011)

You will find a lot of information here at MT, enjoy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 30, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting.
> 
> I've always done/seen right fist left palm... maybe your instructor is ambidextrous or a south paw.
> But one thing is for certain you should NEVER be ashamed or afraid to ask your MA instructor anything (related to the art) that you're not clear upon. If he/she takes offense to it... then find another school. Instructors are there to instruct not intimidate.


 
Welcome to MT, and +1 on MA-Caver's post.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 30, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Namii (Jun 30, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting.
> 
> But one thing is for certain you should NEVER be ashamed or afraid to ask your MA instructor anything (related to the art) that you're not clear upon. If he/she takes offense to it... then find another school. Instructors are there to instruct not intimidate.



Welcome!
Another one for that post. Im one of those in my class to ask the most oddest random martial art questions in class.


----------



## rogersouthbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind welcome.
Yes, I have a class tonight and will ask why left hand fist, not right.

Thanks again, and Have a Great Independence Day weekends!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2011)

rogersouthbay said:


> Thanks for all your kind welcome.
> Yes, I have a class tonight and will ask why left hand fist, not right.
> 
> Thanks again, and Have a Great Independence Day weekends!!


If you get punched out... I don't know you. :lol2:


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT! By LA do you mean the state or the city?


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT.



MA-Caver said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting.
> 
> I've always done/seen right fist left palm... maybe your instructor is ambidextrous or a south paw.
> But one thing is for certain you should NEVER be ashamed or afraid to ask your MA instructor anything (related to the art) that you're not clear upon. If he/she takes offense to it... then find another school. Instructors are there to instruct not intimidate.



I totally agree.

James


----------



## Hawke (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------

